# *.atn Dateien mit PhotoImpact



## Mintschi (1. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir eine CD mit Photoshop Aktionen, die im *.atn und *.abr Dateiformat vorliegen, gekauft.
Laut Anbieter (Pearl.de) sollen diese Aktionen auch mit Ulead PhotoImpact zu nutzen sein.
Ich arbeite z.Zt. mit PhotoImpact 8.0 und habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wie dies zu verwirklichen ist.
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen...?

mfG,
Mintschi


----------

